# Ex-Coastie looking to sail



## rd400racer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello!

Don't mean to be long-winded, but here is my story. First off, I'm an ex-Coastie...4 years in the Florida Keys as a 41 footer captain (coxswain to those in the know!). Never much of a sail fan; it was all about power for me.

When I was a teenager I had a friend with a Sunfish and we used to take it out for the weekends, more to drink beer than sail. Then at my station in the Keys (Marathon) we had a 25 foot O'Day for recreation use. I used it once.

Well, fast forward 30+ years later. We were in Hilton Head last weekend. My sons girlfriend had a friend with a sailboat. He said he would take us out for a day. She knew nothing about it so I'm figuring something like the O'Day. Well, ends up being a 49' Beneteau. My wife had the time of her life. She took the helm for probably 4 hours and fell in love with sailing.

Which brings me here. I have a kind of selfish hobby collecting motorcycles. I figure that I'll sell a bike or two and buy her a sailboat (well, for both of us!). I know nothing whatsoever about what to look for so I will soak up all the knowledge I can and of course we will both take lessons.

I'm looking for something in the 24-27 foot range. I really like the Pearson 26 but have also found Hunter's and MacGregor's that look like nice overnight vessels. Any and all opinions will be greatly appreciated.

Here is a pic of her last week at the helm.










And her smile....priceless!


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

First, welcome!

Congrats on the discovery, and the fresh interest in sailing.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on the smile on your wife while heeling (go buy Chapman's  ) You've already won a battle 99% of the men in this forum are trying to win with their SOs so you are WAY ahead of things.

And in a year, you'll be laughing over confusing an ODay with a Beneteau.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, rd- It's cool to see another 2 stroke ring-dinger rider here as well.

What is your purchase budget?


----------



## rd400racer (Aug 14, 2012)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard, rd- It's cool to see another 2 stroke ring-dinger rider here as well.
> 
> What is your purchase budget?


Excellent! I love my 2 strokes!

Since I have never looked at sailboats, I am amazed at the economical prices I have been seeing for what I consider a lot of boat. I've owned a few powerboats and you don't get the value that I'm seeing in a sailboat.

Right now I am keying in on a $4000-$8000 range (just depends on how many bikes I sell....I have way too many and you can only ride one at a time)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A Cherubini Hunter in the 27-30' range would fit your budget, and give your wife a wheel and lots of room. Good looking, decent sailing boats that are excellent value.


----------



## rd400racer (Aug 14, 2012)

bljones said:


> A Cherubini Hunter in the 27-30' range would fit your budget, and give your wife a wheel and lots of room. Good looking, decent sailing boats that are excellent value.


Amazing you say that because I found that exact same boat (1979 27') on Ebay for $5000. I will look into it further.

(for some reason I can't paste an Ebay link)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

What can i say? I am just THAT good.

Step away from the 'bay, though. It works well to buy and sell bikes, but not so much to buy boats.
1979 Hunter 27 sailboat for sale in New York


----------



## rd400racer (Aug 14, 2012)

bljones said:


> What can i say? I am just THAT good.
> 
> Step away from the 'bay, though. It works well to buy and sell bikes, but not so much to buy boats.
> 1979 Hunter 27 sailboat for sale in New York


Thank you for the Ebay advice. That is a VERY nice boat you put a link to.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, Boats! Welcome!
We must have been in around the same time. I was a Bosn's Mate, 81-87. Served on Decisive, was boat coxn at Station Fort Totten NY (now closed) where I drove the 41412, and then on 95' Cape Horn.
I've been sailing since then, but I still sometimes dream I'm back on a cutter.


----------



## rd400racer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Wandering...that's great! Loved my time in the Guard! I was 80-83 in Marathon and actually got to do a year at LORSTA Sylt, Germany with my wife (what a place).

Here's an old pic of me and trusty 41430 bringing in a seized drug boat. What a blast I had in Marathon.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Pretty cool. I have an album of old photos, but not much ability to scan them. I loved my time in service too. I left for higher pay and more time off.


----------

